# Good suits



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Any reccomendations on good quality suits - I normally buy Boss ones for day to day wear and Zegna suits for very important meetings and meetings with cute secrateries in! But getting very peeved off with suits wearing out and not being able to get a second pair of trousers for the zegna suits.

Any reccomendations for something good, hard wearing, and with some sense of fashion/style (as I have none!)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I've been pleased with Pal Zileri and Strellson.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Where are they?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Have you thought about buying a no brand tailored suit?

I thik there are places in Saville Row that will do a full suit for somewhere around Â£700. (as long as you don't go to Gieves & Hawkes or Huntsman (the latter have been known to charge up to Â£20,000).

Even if you spend a lot of money of named suits, the off the peg fit is not going to look as good on you as one that has been designed to fit you and you alone.

You could specify as many pairs of trews as you wanted to.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Agreed, trouble is I am after a cheap and cheerful at the mo - due to lots of travelling which knackers a good suit - no matter how good. I'm even considering M&S! But as they do machine washable suits - I'm a tad concerned! Trying to avoid Â£500 for a plain Boss suit with 2 pairs of troosers. Prefer to get a couple of Â£300 suits or am I being too cheap and optimistic?

Dave


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> Where are they?


I get Pal Zileri (about 450 a pop) from Hewetts and Strellson ( 360 for the last one) from Landmark, both in Marlow.

The 'better' M&S suits are quite good and wear well, nip down to Camberley and take a look - there are several price ranges. Next aren't too bad either for work suits if you are the right shape.

Then you can keep your best for best!


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Don't know where you live, but there's a Boss outlet store at McArthur Glen in York.

I got a beautiful Boss suit in there for Â£209 reduced from Â£499. They are usually sold at Â£299 reduced from Â£499 but there was a sale on when I got mine, and I know they do 2 pairs of trousers with some.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I always go with Paul Smith, good fitting and not astronomically priced. Â Think the last one was about Â£600.

Looks lovely in charcoal grey with a nice pair of Tod's 

cheers

James


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Prefer Zegna to Smith for the more rounded figure . . . still this is about the more cheap and cheerful suits!!! Though Â£600 is realtivley cheap . . .

No where near York - Surrey,Berks, London area.

Dave


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Does that "Suits Plus" chain still exist, where you get 2 suits, 2 shirts and 2 ties for Â£100? ;D

(one outfit for the trial, one for the appeal )


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

If you want a cheap and cheerfull VERY hard wearing suit, you will be hard pushed to beat the Ted Baker 'Endurance' range(around Â£400). Or maybe something from Tom English. Ive got a pure wool Tom English that is now 2 years old and is still in FANTASTIC condition.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Ciro Citterio are in liquidation at the moment and their shops are knocking suits out cheaply. Not sure if they do designer stuff or if you can buy trousers without the jacket.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i find boiler suits from millets quite hard wearing ;D


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I think in top shop you can buy suits with as many pairs of trousers as you like and still have change from a hundred nicker for a couple of pints!! ;D


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Try a Rohan travel suit -- they're made by Boss (or so the shop manager told me) and considerably cheaper.

Don't whatever you do go to Gieves & Hawkes unless you want your suit sometime in the next century.

They had two months to make my wedding number and finally, after weeks of phone calls, delivered it by courier two days before the event.

Six weeks later, I'm still waiting for the second pair of trousers. The suit was good -- they're useless.

Mark


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Does that "Suits Plus" chain still exist, where you get 2 suits, 2 shirts and 2 ties for Â£100? ;D
> 
> (one outfit for the trial, one for the appeal )


Group buy!! Group buy!! Group buy!! Group buy!!
;D


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> If you want a cheap and cheerfull VERY hard wearing suit, you will be hard pushed to beat the Ted Baker 'Endurance' range(around Â£400). Or maybe something from Tom English. Ive got a pure wool Tom English that is now 2 years old and is still in FANTASTIC condition.


400 quid fur a suit.......cheap and cheerful.........see the following link.

http://www.more_moneythansence.bankrupt.gulp


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> 400 quid fur a suit.......cheap and cheerful.........see the following link.
> 
> http://www.more_moneythansence.bankrupt.gulp


For a suit that you can wear regularly(at least 3 times a week) and will last for a good few years, then yes it is cheap.

Ok, you can buy a suit from Next for Â£100, but if you wear it regularly, it wont last more than 6 months before its ready for the bin.

I wear a suit everyday for work, and you DEFO get what you pay for with suits. However, avoid designer labels like YSL and Cecil Gee if you want hard wearing, becasue they are thin and go shiney very quickly.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Smith or Boateng, i just drop them into my tailor for an inch off/in here and there, gives it a made to measure look without the long wait ( i can relate to the Gieves & Hawkes story, would never use them again, regardless of pedigree )


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

ted baker endurance is what i like!!


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

;D

I like Kenzo and YSL

If you're after something for everday wear try your local T K Maxx, they do the previous seson "labels" at very good prices.

;D


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

Book a flight to Thailand, and have them maid to measure, can have 3 pairs of trousers and a jacket made for Â£150.00 and in creaseless material.


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

yes that was maid, ;D great women measuring your inside leg always a bonus


----------

